# Boaters Have More Options for Boat Camping and Swimming at Ohio State Park Lakes



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

05/27/09 This summer, Ohio State Park lakes are offering more opportunities for boaters to camp aboard their crafts or drop anchor and swim in designated areas.

More...


----------

